# Rallying updates



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have been looking into doing a short term rally for mhfacts, and one venue has arisen in Exmoor, Its a Public House with attached restaurant, they serve real ales and have a nice field next to the inn itself. The facilities that look like being on offer are fresh water and maybe a waste disposal point (But maybe not for chemical toilets only sogs etc)

They also have a skittle alley.

There would probably be a small cost of say £2-£3 per MH, a meal would be available from the restaurant menu on Saturday that an extra fee would apply.

I am just trying to canvas opinion as to whom could make it etc

It would be sometime in the next 7-8 weeks hopefully Friday/Saturday but the Inn owner would be open to people turning up earlier and leaving later etc.

Please answer the survey on the main page so i can try and see how many people would be interested.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

last minute info, i mistakenly stated in the newsletter that the rally will be in the field next to the inn, it is in fact a disused car park, so would be hardstandings for all


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

sorry Dave no can do,  
but I hope it comes off and you have great time.  
don't forget the photos

8)


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Dave, we're in Cyprus that weekend, also it is a bit far for us just for a couple of nights. Hope all goes well  

Ian


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Well I'm not sorry I can't be there - I'll be in the Caribbean!

Decided not to take the van on account of only having a week off work. On the upside, we're going all-inclusive to Antigua, so it's not ALL bad...

Do enjoy Exmoor won't you?

:lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sorry , but we are already booked for the Newbury show ... 

Jim


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Sorry, we can't make it either - last home game of the season!!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We start main hols following week, couldnt come that far south, back and then back again within a week


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Rally Information - Who IS coming?*

Hi

I see from the poll on the front of the site that 7 people have indivated that they will be coming to the Meet in May on Exmoor.

I would really appreciate it if those that WILL be coming could email me direct at [email protected] to let me know who you are, what you will be in etc.,

I can then contact you direct should I need to at all.

The Landlord has said that he would be happy if people wished to stay a few days either side of the meet/rally on the site, obviously you would need to pay him direct.

The fee for the nights you stay will be payable in cash upon arrival.

I can provide information on what is available in the area to see/do if you wish, or if you let me know what sort of things you are interested in, I can find out for you.

I look forward to receiving information from anyone able to attend, it would be really nice to put faces to names.

See you in May

Carol :?:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

This sort of rally sounds really great. Sadly we can't go anywhere 'til July. I like the sound of it because it isn't 'big' or 'over-organised' - small and ad hoc suits us better.

Perhaps a regular calendar of rally venues would allow most of us the opportunity to attend a rally almost any week we choose. For instance, would The Sportsman on Exmoor be available for, say, a weekend each month? We'd only need four or five more good venues like this around the country, and we'd have a full years' rally programme! (Better than some of the established clubs!)

So, we've got (potentially) one venue in the West Country - all we now need is perhaps Shropshire/mid Wales, East Anglia area, North York moors area and Scottish Borders and the whole country's covered. Can you explain how you approached the licensee of The Sportsman, Carol? How amenable was he, and how much persuading did you need to do? The fact that he's prepared to let units stay longer either side of the weekend is excellent - it makes long journeys worthwhile. Maybe some kind of 'proforma' to introduce us to potential hosts would be in order?

My motorcycle club does something similar to this, in that they have regular evening meeting venues all over the country for the various regions. I know that, wherever in the country I am, I can show up at a friendly venue for a meeting with 'like minds' on almost any week of the year.

Maybe this is a good direction for this super "club" of ours to go? What do all of you out there think?

Barry


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry and Sue

There is no blueprint. The Sportsmans happens to be one of our 'local' pubs that Duncan and I use. We like the pub, we like the area, and the food is always good.

I honestly hadn't known about the overspill car park, but I suspect it is sometimes used by the hunts when they start/end there. 

I just happened to say it was such a shame they didn't have a larger car park, and why, and then Bob's your Uncle..... he said we should be able to organise something.

I would not expect this to be available on the basis that you would like, but it is always the possibility that should you happen to be in the area and stopped there for an evening meal and drink, that if asked, it may be possible, but that I cannot say. As for us, we don't live very far away, so we can easily drive home....(I don't drink!)

Nothing is being organised during the day, and people are able to enjoy the area in their own way, whether that be walking, or taking their motorhomes on a journey.

What I am really disappointed about, is NOT ONE PERSON, has emailed me to say they will be coming.

Has this all been in vain. I shall be somewhat embarrassed if no one but Dave & Julie and Duncan and I are there....

So come on you lot, let me know if you are coming, P L E A S E....

The weather today has been wonderful and we enjoyed a lovely day up in the Valley of the Rocks and on the Lynton/Lynmouth Cliff Railway, but I cannot promise the same for our weekend.

Carol
:wav:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

BarryandSue said:


> This sort of rally sounds really great. Sadly we can't go anywhere 'til July. I like the sound of it because it isn't 'big' or 'over-organised' - small and ad hoc suits us better.
> 
> Perhaps a regular calendar of rally venues would allow most of us the opportunity to attend a rally almost any week we choose. For instance, would The Sportsman on Exmoor be available for, say, a weekend each month? We'd only need four or five more good venues like this around the country, and we'd have a full years' rally programme! (Better than some of the established clubs!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, Carol.

Well, at least we've got a target pub for the future, and, as you say, we can call in 'on spec' and see if the landlord is amenable to a stop-over. I guess the more good experiences he has with us motorhomers, the more he will welcome us. I'm a Deb'n boy myself (my luvver!) and can't wait to get back to 'God's Own Country' whenever I can, so The Sportsman will be a regular target of mine! I'm just sorry that we can't support you on this occasion (there will be more opportunities). "From little acorns . . ."

I recall, many years ago, that there was a move (possibly originating in the licensing trade) to encourage us independent motorhomers to 'overnight' in some pub premises - those that were suitable, ie large or separate car parks, or with fields attached. This was reported in MMM, I believe. I don't know what became of those proposals, but it would have been a marvellous scheme for all of us. Think of it . . . a book listing pubs all around the country that would let you 'overnight'. You could travel anywhere and be sure of somewhere safe to stop the night, for the cost of a pint! If the scheme came to nought, maybe now would be a good time to resurrect it? What about a section here on "Motorhome-friendly Pubs" (those permitting casual over-nighting)? We've got one already - The Sportsman. What say you, Duncan?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Carol, that last query was directed at Dave, not Duncan.

Barry


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

BarryandSue said:


> Sorry Carol, that last query was directed at Dave, not Duncan.
> 
> Barry


Don't worry about it Barry, Duncan never comes near a computer - he hates them!!!

Carol
:wav:

PS Just as well really, once he found out how good they were, I'd not get much time on it..... but if only we had broadband.....


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Aaaaah, Broadband . . . what the internet was made for. A marriage made in heaven.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

as there appears to be a distinct lack of interest / ability to attend on 14/15th may weekend, I was wandering if more people would attend if the rally was the weekend after i.e. 22/23rd May and hence no clash with any MH Shows as well ?

Please amend your usernames to this thread or answer the new survey on the front page to indicate your intention to attend the new dates ?


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry still unable to attend, venue too far, also we are already committed the 22nd/23rd weekend.

Ian


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> as there appears to be a distinct lack of interest / ability to attend on 14/15th may weekend, I was wandering if more people would attend if the rally was the weekend after i.e. 22/23rd May and hence no clash with any MH Shows as well ?
> 
> Please amend your usernames to this thread or answer the new survey on the front page to indicate your intention to attend the new dates ?


Hi Dave,

I dont think its lack of interest Dave. There is the Newbury Show the same weekend.

We would love to be on the inaugaral rally & we were dissapointed that the date was the same as the Newbury Show . We had also hoped that perhaps the 1st rally might have been at the Newbury Show as well. We are looking to replace our van & one manufacturer from near Hull whose vans we saw at the NEC is going to be there & we want to have another longer look.

Both George & myself are only semi retired so there are two of us to arrange for time off so adequate notice is required for respective employers to be definately sure to book a given weekend etc. Neither of our jobs is regular hours. Mine is tourist linked so nice weather is my busiest time as are all school holidays. This is why we like to be able to say at the last minute that we are free & if there is space we can come.

It may be that more notice for some folk is required. At this point in time we cannot make the new dates either because we have the previous weekend off.

If it goes ahead I wish you could luck with the rally & dont forget the piccies.

Motorhomer


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

For us, it would be August before we could fit any rallies in


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

greattttttttttttt we will able to make the new date we look forwards to a great weekend as we only live in zumerset. :wav: 
dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Just like BSB2000 It's too far for us Yorkies to travel for a weekend  

I would love to meet up with some of the others on this great site  

Can we have a rally closer to the centre (where ever that may be) so we all have an even chance :lol: 

George


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I would be keen to attend a rally with you lot if it was accessible. From East Anglia, Devon is just too far for a weekend. I know, that's where I went for my van!
If it is any help, the dog shows that get the best attendance seem to be in the Midlands - the Cotswolds look nice - but I don't know what's involved of course - I've never been to a rally!
Andrea.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We would also like to attend but its too far to travel for the weekend for this rally.


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

Ditto here as well. Exmoor a bit too far to travel for a weekend from here in Folkestone. That is the trouble with my location, every where involves a lot of travelling inland.

Ken


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*COME ON WHERE ARE YOU ALL FOR THE RALLY MAY 14/15?*



ken said:


> Ditto here as well. Exmoor a bit too far to travel for a weekend from here in Folkestone. That is the trouble with my location, every where involves a lot of travelling inland.
> 
> Ken


I appreciate what you and others all say, but then you like us live on the fringes of the UK, you down south east and us in the south west. For a lot of us there is NO easy place to meet up, we all have to travel sometimes quite a distance, which I realise makes it difficult to plan a meet - anywhere.

However, I had hoped that as the Landlord had allowed stopping before and after that it would have meant more would have made the effort for the rally on 14/15th May - but perhaps there are a lot more members out there who are still working than we realised.

I suppose I am disappointed that I have not received one email for the above weekend - yet 9 people voted to say they would be there. I know I was 1 of those, and Dave was another - so where are the other 7.....

Dave has mentioned the rally moving to 21st weekend but that has not even been checked with the Landlord to see if it is free - and I have had one email only if we were able to switch, which to be honest I don't think makes it viable.

I know we have said you do not have to book - you don't - but a show of hands from those HOPING to make it would really be appreciated.

Come on - this is the first rally we are trying to organise - the area is wonderful for walking and exploring - so try to make it.

With best wishes
Carol

email: [email protected]

:wav:
:wav:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Carol I for one appriciate the efforts some people put in to orginise a rally & like you said it is probably an ideal location. It still doesn't help if it's too far away for just a weekend epecially for people who are working. From past experience usually only half the people who say they are coming turn up, often through unforseen problems. Like you said it is always going to be difficult for people who live on the 'fringes' but by the same argument organising a rally in one of these 'fringes' of the country can't be well supported. I agree with Andrea that probably something organised in the Midlands would stand a better chance.

All that said I hope that you have a good weekend no matter how many come.


----------

